# Outdoor Smart Plug Recommendation?



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I currently use an iHome outdoor plug connected to some outdoor lights that control a schedule. I am beyond frustrated with it and want to replace- the plug is constantly dropping my WiFi connection and I am constantly having to reconnect. I went to reconnect it again tonight and it will not work properly- I am now looking to replace it with another brand. For what it's worth, I tested the internet by my plug and know it's not my signal. Also verified I am connected to the 2.4 ghz network.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a couple iDevices Outdoor Switches and they have been pretty rock solid. I use them for my Christmas lights and patio string lights.

I also use one of these inside my transformer box for my landscape lighting.

I can turn them all on/off with my phone, or in the case of the landscape/Christmas lights set them up to track dusk to dawn via Apple Home scheduling.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I picked up a Zwave outlet and connected it to a smartthings hub for my pool pump. Housed it in a Weatherproof outdoor box. I went with one that needs a hub due to 2.4 GHz congestion issues. I set up a schedule in the smartthings app and it has worked flawlessly.  This is what I used


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Idevices plug has worked perfect for me even inside the transformer it gets good signal from my orbi mesh routers.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I've used this one for many years:

https://smile.amazon.com/GE-Wireless-Lighting-Control-Required/dp/B0013V8K3O

In the summer it asked as a repeater for the zwave thermometer I hacked together for my pool. In the winter it controls the outside holiday lights. I control it both seasons via SmartThings.


----------

